# When do the nitrites show up?



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Im cycling a 180 gallon and I was curious when nitrites usually show up...just a generalized answer. Thanks


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Nitrites will start to show up after your ammonia spikes, say within 10~12 days. 
How did you start your cycle? 
There are a few way to start the cycle, 
First, putting fish in the tank, these fish may or may not make it so they better be someting you don't care about.

The second and better way is to just drop a raw shrimp in the tank and that will start to decay and cause the ammonia, which in turn causes nitrites and then nitrates, once the nitrites have spiked and gone down to zero it is save for fish. The only way to reduce nitrates is to do water changes. 
That bein said don't do ANY water changes until the cycle has completed, if you do you "cycle" will take forever.

the whole cycle should take arond 3~ 4 weeks or so.

Best advice get a test kit...

Hope this helps alittle.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Humper said:


> Im cycling a 180 gallon and I was curious when nitrites usually show up...just a generalized answer. Thanks


My 2 cents:

If cycling with feeders approximately 15-21 days

If cycling with pure clear ammonia 8-10 days

If your pH is low (6.0-6.4) it takes longer than if your pH was lets say 7.0. I know it sounds strange but this was a dumb experiment i did recently to see the effect pH has on the cycle. Maybe someone else can confirm this for me since i did it once.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Im cycling a 180 gallon and I was curious when nitrites usually show up...just a generalized answer. Thanks


My 2 cents:

If cycling with feeders approximately 15-21 days

If cycling with pure clear ammonia 8-10 days

If your pH is low (6.0-6.4) it takes longer than if your pH was lets say 7.0. I know it sounds strange [/quote]

I'm no expert but from the little research i've done I found that it is not too strange at all

According to this chart, the higher your PH and temp the more ammonia nitrogen present, which in turn speeds up the nitrofing bacteria production, which I would think would lead to a shorter cycle.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies I just wanted to know when to be looking for the nitrites to show up in the fishless cycle. Thanks for the help :nod:


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Humper said:


> Im cycling a 180 gallon and I was curious when nitrites usually show up...just a generalized answer. Thanks


here is a chart that gives a rough idea with just fish to cycle. like i said this is a rough graph it is not an exact science,but more for what happens during a cycle process. i hope this helps a little

http://freshaquarium.about.com/gi/dynamic/...%2Fbreakin.html


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Humper said:


> Im cycling a 180 gallon and I was curious when nitrites usually show up...just a generalized answer. Thanks


here is a chart. sorry if the other post link did not work


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the chart Im on day 6 right now but only have the ammonia showing...no trace of any nitrites yet


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

at day 6 huper, you have a ways to go bro. few more weeks!!!
i know, its hard to "wait" to put fish in


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

haha yeah its day 9 and still no nitrites...its so hard to abstain


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Day 11 and still no nitrites


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

in that monster tank humper, you are probably looking at 3 more weeks, at least!!!!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha I hope you arent talking about the nitrites showing up...i think id go crazy. I can handle 3 more weeks for a full cycle. Gives me time to get my lights, plants and driftwood. Thanks for the help


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

total cycle........the nitrites will spike just like ammonia, you have to remember that
nitrites are a product of ammonia

fish can die from too much nitrites as well as ammonia


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the help...waiting is no fun


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Its day 16 and still no nitrites


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Humper said:


> Its day 16 and still no nitrites


haha i have my nitrites are between .3mg/l and .8mg/l with my ammonia between .25mg/l and 1.5mg/l. the big problem is i had to put my 3rbps into an uncycled tank due to a crack in the other. i wound up moving all gavel water ,and filter seup over to the new tank. i think my problem is the old tank was 55 gallons smaller. i broke down and did a small water change ,and gravel clean today







i hope my p's make it through this


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

you can speed up the cycle by adding SuperBac. it actually works pretty well as opposed to bioSpira and some of those others


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip...I hate waiting


----------

